# Грыжа L4-L5, секвестр, онемение ног. Выбор лечения



## Тарамов Алиб (23 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ЛФК острого периода для всего позвоночника.
> Упражнения для стопы - на счет 10 тянем на себя и та же от себя.


Здравствуйте.  Мне 35 лет. Вопрос такой. Что можете посоветовать? На последнем Мрт после лечения у меня грыжа L4-l5 увеличилась с 6 мм до 10 мм, да еще секвестирующая поперечный до 13 мм, вертикальный до 21 мм. С компрессией на нерв s5. Самое интересное то что, вначале спина болела немного, обратился к врачу неврологу, он Назначил лечение ксефокамм,  мильгамма, афлутоп.  Начал лечение стало еще хуже, стала спина болеть, вернее боль в ягодице и вокруг мышц тазобедренном суставе, сводила судороги. Думал это седалищный нерв.  После курса лечение,  боль прошла, онемение ног нет, могу делать физ упражнения. Но на мрт такая большая грыжа. Я удивлен.

Та же самая ситуация, но ничего не болит, ноги впорядке.... Думаете надо лечь под нож?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ого! Оперироваться.aiwan


Почему у меня при подобной ситуации ничего не болит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2014)

Так и этот пациент про боль не пишет.
Тут скорее профилактический момент, поскольку чревато развитием синдрома "конского хвоста" или узости спиномозгового канала.
Но если риска не боимся, то год боремся, там посмотрим.

Вроде ответил в другой теме.
Не только размеры грыжи диска ( вернее не только размеры конгломерата в месте разрыва диска) являются определяющей в причине и силе боли в спине, но и:
- сила и размер воспаления окружающих тканей
- размер и степень поражения корешка на первом этапе травматизации
- состояние сосудистой (артерио-венозной системы в месте поражения)
- время, частота и сила обострений в месте поражения (если проблема давняя, то сосуды уже проросли в место воспаления и условно грыжу можно назвать "более твердой")
- состояние оси позвоночника (элемент подвижности в месте поражения, приводящий к увеличению грыжи диска до значимой (конский хвост или корешковый синдром со слабостью), у пациентов о сколиозом чаще чем при его отсутствии (правда это мой вывод в литературе нет таких данных, но это всего 2-3 % от всех больных и просто пока не исследовано))
- поведенческие привычки пациента
- момент действия (всегда ездил человек на переднем сидении или в маршрутке, а тут сел сзади, или в другую машину, или "плюхнулся" на сидение, или подсользнулся и удержал равновесие), после которого заболело, а то и ослабело. У меня сейчас есть пациента с больными коленями, полегчало, стало двигаться активнее, заболела спина, затем ночью при переворачивании прострел боли со слабостью ноги и грыжей диска в 23 мм.
- думаю врачи могут назвать и другие причиы несоответсвия клинической и рентгенологический картины.


----------



## Тарамов Алиб (23 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вроде ответил в другой теме.
> Не только размеры грыжи диска ( вернее не только размеры конгломерата в месте разрыва диска) являются определяющей в причине и силе боли в спине, но и:
> - сила и размер воспаления окружающих тканей
> - размер и степень поражения корешка на первом этапе травматизации
> ...


Есть ли вероятность не правильности снимков или сам рентгенолог не правильно сделал заключении, и еще как часто могу сделать мрт? Слишком молодой был врач и тем более мрт мне сделали в 23.30, сославшись на большую очередь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2014)

Не очень реально.


----------



## Тарамов Алиб (23 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не очень реально.


На данный момент какая более щадящая операция по удалению секвеста? Начинаю настраивать мозг на операцию. Хочу заранее до осложнений все перенести


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2014)

Совсем не обязательна операция.
Надо думать, да и посмотреть снимки.
Стандарт- микродискэктомия.


----------



## Тарамов Алиб (24 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Совсем не обязательна операция.
> Надо думать, да и посмотреть снимки.
> Стандарт- микродискэктомия.


Благодарю за ответы, пойду к нескольким нейрохирургам и послушаю из заключения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2014)

Нейрохирурги лечат операциями!
Помните об этом!


----------



## Тарамов Алиб (24 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нейрохирурги лечат операциями!
> Помните об этом!


Был у нас старый хирург по прозвищу Ампутировать.  Тогда посоветуйте сначала к какому специалисту обратится? Тут еще клиника Герасимова у нас есть и Бубновского.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2014)

А представляете сколько людей он спас, сделав ампутацию вовремя!
Хотя может и пару раз рановато.
Медицина, трудная работа!

Если не болит, то зачем на лечение, Вам на профилактику!


----------



## Тарамов Алиб (24 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если не болит, то зачем на лечение, Вам на профилактику!


Мрт 9 месяцев назад

 

Мрт 2 дня назад. Извините за качество


----------



## Тарамов Алиб (25 Ноя 2014)

Сегодня съездил к одному врачу, выслушал меня, посмотрел мрт. Сказал, что ничего страшного. Прописал курс лечения, мовалис уколы, потом переход на таблетки. Еще мильгамму уколы, фастум гель, сказал носить корсет и делать физ упражнения.  Если нога не болит и нет онемение,  то показаний к операций нет. Хорошо что там еще был его коллега, тоже смотрел снимки и заключение мрт. Врач говорит, меньше знаешь, больше спишь. Долго пришлось ждать врача, на операции был. Надо будет еще к одному нейрохирургу проконсультироваться


----------

